# Poppers?



## fhgoodall (May 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I am new to offshore jigging and popping, and I was wondering if any of y'all could tell me what poppers, in terms of brand, model, and color, would be a good start? I will be fishing in the GOM all this summer and would like to target BFT and YFT but also anything else that hits to be quite honest.  Thanks.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

without braking the bank or budget poppers without going to the high end overseas products.
Frenzy poppers ( the big buccees At freeport had some ) Strike pro Tuna Hunters & Yo Zuri sashimy.
Swim baits Marguroni , El toro ( charbait ) & yo zuri magnums or minows .
If you dont mind spending $30 on a popper get some Heru cubera or skipkjacks those are killer when the YFT are on.


----------



## fhgoodall (May 26, 2010)

Do you have any favorite color schemes?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I think colors its a preference more that patern ,however i prefer dark - er colors for poppers & swim baits.
My believe its that YFT would strike on what they are feeding on , most of the times flying fish , that been said , blues / silver , purples , black .
There is a very inexpensive lure that i like that is the marguroni in blue. The action of the bait or popper its also important.
Look for swim baits that sink or slow sinking. Note don't go bright colors like neon's or flashy one unless you want to fish the cudas .


----------



## fhgoodall (May 26, 2010)

Good to know. Thank you for all the information. Hopefully, I will have some pictures to post this summer. Tight lines.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

sure thing , holler if you need anything. good luck


----------

